

A deeper look at the Comcast/Level3 business relationship - mrkurt
http://mailman.nanog.org/pipermail/nanog/2010-November/028387.html

======
mikeryan
Level 3 has a direct connection to the Comcast network (I don't think it
matters much whether it was peering or transit)

Level 3 gets clever and decides to provide CDN services leveraging their
proximity to Comcast. Normally Comcast _charges_ CDNs for the proximity that
Level 3 already enjoys as a product of their existing relationship.

Comcast decides _"Hey - wait a second, you're now a CDN"_ and tries to charge
them similar fees to what they charge the other CDNs for proximity.

~~~
sgrossman
Yep. Level3 more or less decided to start offering a CDN service without
setting up an actual CDN. Or at least one that provides any benefit to Comcast
(or as Comcast would argue, their customers).

As mentioned in the thread, this is compounded even further by the fact that
not only is Comcast not receiving revenue from L3 for power/colocation, but
they are also getting taxed by having lease more fiber/lambdas to wherever
they are peered to L3.

------
akozak
Definitely interesting, but I'd hesitate to describe it as a "deeper look",
like how you might describe an investigative piece. I think the author
correctly describes it as an "educated guess".

~~~
mrkurt
Doh, I was going to change it to "closer" look or something but I'm out of
time. I think closer sounds safer, no?

